# can anyone tell me how to get to "suicide creek" in Mission?



## onefishtwofish

I heard about it and would like to check it out.no i haven't quite lost it yet............lol, i think that's a nickname for it. thanks


----------



## Claudia

Norrish Creek - Fraser Valley Whitewater


----------



## onefishtwofish

u r a good woman......thanks


----------



## Claudia

onefishtwofish said:


> u r a good woman......thanks


And awesome too  lol


----------



## aquaticnovice604

off topic lmao but any women who's in the hobby is an amazing women  a keeper


----------



## Durogity

aquaticnovice604 said:


> off topic lmao but any women who's in the hobby is an amazing women  a keeper


Truth


----------

